# TT Shop



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Not really a major flame but come on you lot.........................

I ordered *and* paid for some parts 15 days ago and only got an email today to say that they have been ordered today and should be with you soon 

Thats bad customer service - I have already chased this order by email and was told that they had already been ordered?  If you don't stock the parts say so when they are ordered please?

I'm not a happy customer


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree they're sllloooowwwwwwww


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

And reassuringly expensive.

Oh wait.

:lol:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Their customer service is pretty crap.

I was promised an email about some work on the car which was nearly £2ks worth. In the end I had to chase them up and it finally arrived but by then I'd had the work done elsewhere for a lot less money.

I don't expect to have to chase a company up for the privilege of spending money there.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Its not hard to keep your customers well informed in fact its a doddle - That way the customers can make informed choices and feel like they are getting some sort of service.

I wouldn't mind but they also have a standard £9.99 postage cost which is in no way reflective of the 3 plastic items that I purchased. Just for that fee I would expect them to turn up the next day first class delivery :evil:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Never ever had a problem with them ordered way toooo much of them and they always price match for me so I cant complain but I do go down there and pick the stuff up.

I do think in this world we live in we forget how many emails a company like this gets (still no excuse) and maybe we should pick up the phone and speak person to person, I find emails a bit cold just my opinion nothing else.

Hope you get everything sorted mate.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

jamman said:


> Never ever had a problem with them ordered way toooo much of them and they always price match for me so I cant complain but I do go down there and pick the stuff up.
> 
> I do think in this world we live in we forget how many emails a company like this gets (still no excuse) and maybe we should pick up the phone and speak person to person, I find emails a bit cold just my opinion nothing else.
> 
> Hope you get everything sorted mate.


Cheers mate - It will get delivered as it has now been ordered - Just bad customer service from the TT shop that's all and to me that means a lot.

As an alternative example I ordered some really cheap polyester wire braiding off someone on ebay and it turned up the next day. But not only that he emailed me to say that this would be happening and the postage was free. If a small trader can do this then surely the TT Shop with all of their resources can do something similar.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

m4rky said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Never ever had a problem with them ordered way toooo much of them and they always price match for me so I cant complain but I do go down there and pick the stuff up.
> ...


in there defense......maybe they have grown to big too quick and haven't grown the background staff to accommodate. (no excuse i know) just ive had the same with milltek lately on a £700+ system.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

ScoobyTT said:


> And reassuringly expensive.
> 
> Oh wait.
> 
> :lol:


Try an Audi dealer, i bought a front splitter for our TTS from Crewe Audi for LESS than what the TT shop wanted.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Still no parts 6 weeks later so on the *second* time of asking I got my money back today!!!

No communication from them whatso ever 

My advice to anyone wanting to buy from them online is - Check they actually have what they are selling first

Crap service all round :evil:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

That's not good at all mate awful, what was the part (don't say OSIR)


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

jamman said:


> That's not good at all mate awful, what was the part (don't say OSIR)


Yep OSIR vent pod

Robokn came to the rescue as he's got some and they are now on the way to me


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

How did I guess lol

Tt shop should have kept you more informed for sure but OSIR are a nightmare company to deal with if it's not in stock and their quality control is now very very poor used to be fine but I believe they have changed manufacturers and the stuff is not up to scratch(quite an appropriate word) I spent 12 weeks chasing some kit from them and in the end only a threat of court action got my money back. I will never have a OSIR product on my car.

glad u got sorted mate


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

can u tell they pi55ed me off lol god I go on


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

jamman said:


> can u tell they pi55ed me off lol god I go on


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Mixed experiences for me. Sometimes really helpful, justin especially, other times just don't have the staff to answer the phone or reply to emails.

I think my experience is a fair representation as well as I know people on here who won't take their car anywhere else and others who will never go again. -_-


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Never had a bad experience there Mark but I can see how they get stretched like any small company it only takes a few people in the shop or on the phone and the calls start to back up, I don't know what the answer is apart from more staff bit the figures have to balance.

I was there yesterday and my mechanic worked his lunch break (happy birthday mate) to
do a N249 delete for me, can't see many places doing that.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I agree with James, I've had no problems with the TT Shop ever since I've been dealing with them and that must be since about 2003/2004. The thing is though that I always ring them, discuss with them what I want etc - I never email them for an order or buy on line either and to be honest, I do this with most companies. It's not that I'm worried about buying on line because of security reasons but I've had a few experiences with other companies where a product is shown to be in stock when in fact it isn't, so it's always a phone call first with any company I'm buying from.

Having said that, there have been many posts on here complaining about the TT Shop and it's mainly down to late deliveries from either emailed orders or on line orders, so there's something not quite right there which maybe the guys at the TT Shop should look into.

The other thing that crops up are their prices, again, phone them up first if you find it cheaper elsewhere (like Audi for example) and just ask them if they can price match it, if they can't then just buy from where you saw it cheaper - simples. 

Graham


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I agree with my friend Graham :wink: :lol:


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

jamman said:


> How did I guess lol
> 
> Tt shop should have kept you more informed for sure but OSIR are a nightmare company to deal with if it's not in stock and their quality control is now very very poor used to be fine but I believe they have changed manufacturers and the stuff is not up to scratch(quite an appropriate word) I spent 12 weeks chasing some kit from them and in the end only a threat of court action got my money back. I will never have a OSIR product on my car.
> 
> glad u got sorted mate


It would seem then that dealing with OSIR can have some mixed results. I must add that I had a problem with a gaitor which wouldn't fit, It took weeks to get a reply from where I bought it (parts4euro) so in the end I emailed Osir direct. I managed to get an email within 3 hours with a few replies going back and forth and was all sorted out by Riso on that same day with some personal fitting instructions. It's a shame some companies feel the need to push aside smaller things for bigger order etc but am supprised to hear bad report of OSIR as I have only had great first hand experience, I guess with anything some things will work out and other just won't.

The fitment of OSIR stuff does seem questionable at times which does make me wonder about the money lost in bad quality control.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

What I would like to know if whether there is an Audi warranty with the OE parts they sell, as they are not authorised or endorsed by Audi.

I would suspect not- in which case the dealer would be the best bet. Lincoln Audi sell a lot on ebay.......


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, I went there for a laser alignment the other day. They spotted my Eibach springs were a little corroded and changed them FOC under warranty, as they fitted them a couple of years ago.

Happy with the TT shop so far.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nilesong said:


> Well, I went there for a laser alignment the other day. They spotted my Eibach springs were a little corroded and changed them FOC under warranty, as they fitted them a couple of years ago.
> 
> Happy with the TT shop so far.


being a naturaly suspicious sort of person.....me wonders if reading the forum posts they react accordingly? just asking, as we should all do in life


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

I was there yesterday and had no problems, friendly guys. Only thing was I was down to have braided brake lines put on but they didn't get any In so couldn't do it, not really their fault.


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Guess janman & love_itt you must be there favorites at the moment :wink:

In the beginning i used the tt shop & a few hiccups but all was well, guess after a while they get fed up with the regular faces & i think imo i was driven away 

I think if problems arise they tend to not deal with them very well but hey, each to there own at the end of the day every garage has there faults & nobody is perfect......


----------

